# Staffies



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have been having an arguement with my mate about staffies he thinks they are chavy, and recons the only place he sees them are with blokes with big gold chains and tracksuits, do you think they have been given a bad image because they are the in dog to have to make you look hard?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Rubbish staffs have nothing to do with chavs 

chavs just like quality dogs is all


----------



## nebski (Mar 26, 2007)

no i think chavs are chavy , staffs are doggy, just put one next to a chav and it looks chavy , my sis has a staff , i take it for walks , dont look chavy next to me.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I think you see more chavs, gangstas with them, all the rapers, Snoop Dogs, has one in like evry movie he makes, and DMX, rapers...
Also i would have one, for a guard type dog...but also boxers, you see them with chavs alot...but staffies are the wanted dogs, for chavs...​


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

personally I prefer english bull terriers I recon they are great


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I have been having an arguement with my mate about staffies he thinks they are chavy, and recons the only place he sees them are with blokes with big gold chains and tracksuits, do you think they have been given a bad image because they are the in dog to have to make you look hard?


 
i have a staff and i aint no bloke nor chav and i dont wear track suits either
i had a chinua or however you spell it more vicious than my staff
its not the dogs its the owners that train the dog or not in some case to make them vicious, any dog can be vicious but like i said its the owners that make them
i had a german shep guard dog, lovely, my baby but he would guard my home and would go for anyone until i told him otherwise, he aint vicious but a guard dog trained that way


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

SiUK said:


> personally I prefer english bull terriers I recon they are great


ive got an english bull and hes a loon lol never still for a second


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

snakelover said:


> I think you see more chavs, gangstas with them, all the rapers, Snoop Dogs, has one in like evry movie he makes, and DMX, rapers...​
> Also i would have one, for a guard type dog...but also boxers, you see them with chavs alot...but staffies are the wanted dogs, for chavs...​


 
the ones you see in rap videos etc are not staffs they are american pitbulls which are banned over here,but a lot of chavs do have staffies round here,when i walk my english bull terrier they come up to me saying yo thats a sick dog,badboy dog etc etc lol they make me laugh.they cant afford one only the staffies lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't know any chavs and don't think I've ever met one.. Or maybe I just wouldn't notice if I did. I know a lot of doggy people and a lot of people who keep staffs and aren't anything like the stereotypes being described here 

For me though I will stick to my german shepherd.. she's the softest thing in the world.. until I tell her not to be :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

mike mc said:


> the ones you see in rap videos etc are not staffs they are american pitbulls which are banned over here,but a lot of chavs do have staffies round here,when i walk my english bull terrier they come up to me saying yo thats a sick dog,badboy dog etc etc lol they make me laugh.they cant afford one only the staffies lol


 
pitt balls aint banned are they now?
they have to be tattoo, chipped, reg and muzzled when out
i had to pitt ball x english bull
my bro has him now
but an old pal had a full breed pitt and he had to be the above, my dog was ok as my neighbours complained about him and i rang police and said his a cross etc


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

pitts have been banned since i think 1991,any born before and previously owned had to be neutered muzzled chipped etc,
check out this site theres 4 types banned over here

Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Animal Welfare - The Control of Dogs


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

mike mc said:


> pitts have been banned since i think 1991,any born before and previously owned had to be neutered muzzled chipped etc,
> check out this site theres 4 types banned over here
> 
> Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Animal Welfare - The Control of Dogs


ok thanks 
i knew about the chip tatto etc didnt know they were banned lol x


----------



## cezl (Mar 19, 2007)

i have 2 staffs and i'm not a man or a chav they are just such people friendly dogs its hard not to love them


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

I have two staffies also,i'm a mum of two and am not a chav.One of mine is almost 8 and the other is 4-we also owned one 16 years ago but she's not around any longer-so we have owned them since way before chavs came along,lol,however we do have a lot of chavvie types round here and most do have staffies and think they look so hard it makes me laugh.
Staffies were not my number one choice of dog,i prefer german sheps but my other half said they're too big so we compromised and ended up with staffies.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

i know that here a most staffs you see are with chavs and unfortunately are aggressive toward other dogs. my Great Dane has been in more fights with staffies than anything. its unfortunate because staffies are amazing dogs when brought up by responsible owners. I personally think theyre great dogs and it saddens me when i see them with idiots who get them to look "hard" when really theyre big softies. 
My dog actually hates them now, i didnt realise that dogs could get like that about a particular breed until i got Blue. 

But i still think theyre great wee dogs!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they keep confiscating peoples pitbulls and putting them to sleep. I seen it on the news quite a bit


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

there sooo hard doggies , but yes there some twats that think a dog makes them look hard lol lol
this is blade soft as a brush ,but clumpsy as a bull in a china shop, but we wouldnt part with him,and my kids adore him,


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

my brother had an APBT before they were banned, as soon as they were he had the police at his door and the dog was taken and put to sleep as he couldnt afford all the certificates and the like. she was a lovely dog too, well that what he told me as i never met her. 
he wasnt even allowed to rehome her to someone who could afford to get her chipped/tattooed. 
not nice at all really.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a Staffie and I am far from a chav... The chavs do seem to like her though.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Though I love them and am too far from being a chav, I voted yes.
Every chav walking a dog around here is walking a Staffy. I think most of them are brindle aswell.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

ive got a staff..and if you saw me youd probably describe me as chavvy..someone said they are viscious and get into fights if with irresponsible owners, cant remember who but ive had mine since she was a pup and she HATES other dogs, has to be kept seperate from all the others weve got cos she just fights with them and shes killed one of pur dogs..so no they arent viscious when kept by irresponsible owners!


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

i have 2 staffords and i am very far from chavy:lol2:


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm just because your dog fights and i'm guessing you are a responsible owner?? doesn't mean that staffies who have irresponsible owners aren't going to fight.I think i know what you are trying to say but it comes across a bit wrong,lol!
Anyway like i said previously we have 2 staffies,1 of each sex and our female is as friendly as anything with absolutely any animal but our male is a little less inclined to get friendly with other animals,dogs in general,when we got him he took a week to settle in and stop 'attacking' our female,all it took was for him to push her to her limit (and like i said she's as friendly as hell so it took her a whole week before she snapped) she told him off and that was it,he's been fine ever since BUT he won't get on with any other dog,they have both been raised the same way yet have different temperaments,i think a lot of it is to do with the genes and what is naturally their demeanour,like humans each are different and have different limits,i think dogs are much the same!
Most staffies that are prone to fighting are raised that way purposely,they are taught to fight and are provoked,i think most chavs just like the hardman look,i don't think many go to the point of making their dogs viscious on purpose.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

lol what i meant was, its not just irresponsible owners dogs who are going to fight..because im a responsible owner and mine hates other dogs..if you get me? lol


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

lol yeah i got what you meant,lol!
I agree with you,i think its just in some staffies nature to dislike other dogs,a lot of staffies are like that.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

its a shame though cos shes a really nice dog..the nicest dog you could ever meet, until she sees another dog


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

lol yeah my male is much the same,which is annoying as i'd love another dog but can't all the while we have him,he can sniff another dog on its lead for about 30 seconds then i know whats coming next so i have to pull him away quick smart,he's never allowed off his lead as i just can't trust him with the other dogs in the park,my girl however runs free and all i have to shout to her is 'sit' and she sits and waits for me to catch up,she won't seek out other dogs but she will be nice and gentle if they come to her,which is one thing that i love about her,she's so well behaved as for my male......... :lol:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

lol i have to pick her up if i see another dog..its quite embarrassing as she'll snarl and bark for ages after lol


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

at the end of the day.. a dog is a dog... although nowdays u tend to see alot of chavs with staffies ... that probably because you can pick a staffy up for around £100 and short of geting a mongrel are one of the cheepest around...

i ahve 3 staffyxboxers.... and i dress somewhat like a chav ... my dogs are all rescues .. or are offspring of the rescue ... but im not a chav.. the dogs are not chavvy and any1 "steriotyping" staffys as chavs... are f**king idiots IMHO.

peace

James


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

i have a staff cross,hes a nasty little bast**d too,hes been badly bred but very well brought up and trained,at 32 i think im too old to be all tracksuited up so im most definately not a chav,but i agree these are the dogs to be seen with nowadays if youre rock 'ard!!! ive had teenage boys trying to challenge me and say can your dog fight my dog,i reply hes a staff the size of a labrador with the strength of a staff in his jaw what do you reckon you toss**s,hes a scrapper but i dont allow it,he stays on the lead round other dogs but hes a pussy round tiny yorkies and the like :smile:


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

the older male i have is extremely protective...
and also VERY racist... 

we rescued him from a fed dealer.. who would often give it to the dog...

there is a group of smack heads local to me with a dog called storm... he has ripped several dogs to pieces.. and local alw has done nothign as its not attacked a human... my dog groweled at him and he ran off...

my dog appears so nasty and barks at our gate constantly.. but when out.. hes fine 

just growls if he cant see the persons face 

peace

James


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Its not ony irresponsible owners that have dog aggressive staffies, however it is only irresponisble owners whose dogs get into fights. 

My Staffie is a special little thing, she HATES people carrying large objects :S once on our walk we came accross a man and his daughter going fishing, of course he had his rods and stuff so she was barking growling, jumping all around. Is difficult convincing people that its not them she is growling at...

A few days ago she saw some clothes on top of the stairs that she hadn't noticed before and she went CRACKERS barking, snarling. 

Now she has caught on that I give her attention when she runs down stairs and barks, so she does it even when no one is there, clever little thing.

They are amazing dogs.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

absolutely,very bright little things,too much sometimes :smile:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Well I own two staffiepiggies and I am no chav, far from it infact.
They are both dog friendly and adore people.
Any dog has the potential to be aggressive, a dog is what you make it or not as the case maybe. 
If you ask me Yorkies are more dangerous..lol
APBT are illegal in this country also APBT types.
Its time that something was done to stop the wrong people getting there hands on certain breeds of dogs.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I love Staffies !!! :whip:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

same here...we have a 14yr old staffie..she`s so good.
we only had her 5 years...she was beaten and used as breeding dog...
she still never hurt a fly


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

my mate has a huge staffie its the biggest staffie I have ever seen, and it ripped a cat to pieces, the police came around and the RSPCA but because the cat was a stray nothing happened


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

Staffies are GORGEOUS dogs, my sister in law has a brindle ans white one and its so soft. 

Ive never owned one but i love the little screeching noise they make and their so good with kids- ive read their one of the best dogs to have with kids 

We own a rotty and people always have ago at us for having one with a baby in the house, but you make your dog what it is ours is soft as sh*t but i know people who only own them to look hard- its soooooooo sad!


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

My Staffie loves most dogs, every now and again she meets one she doesn't like, and she will stand her ground if they try to start.

She has no killer instinct it would seem, but she tries to play a bit rough. She LOVES my ferrets they are always sniffing each other when the ferts are in their run.


----------



## Bernie (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm a fan of Staffies - very demanding dogs, lots of energy and my brother in laws, Pogo, is very vocal, almost like she's chatting to you when she whines and moans! I do think there is a stereotypical image of a chav and their dog, you do think pitbull or staffie, but to be honest, the chavs who buy them for image, shouldn't be allowed anything more dangerous than a hamster! If you purchase a dog for image, you haven't the brains to care for them. All hail responsible owners, who love their dogs for their little personalities and not just for the way they look! :thumb:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i think they are really nice dogs, if bought up and treated the right way, id love to have 1 if i didnt have kids.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I could never a chavashire I mean staffordshire terrier:smile:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

There are loads of Staffies around here. Everyone I've met has been friendly but the owners of the same dogs have usually been muppets. 

After the owners mate had nearly sent one staffy mental by teasing it with an umbrella, the poor thing slipped its lead, ran back into the shop and sat at my feet. As the owner tried to put the lead back on, the dog started growling and showing his teeth. I just grinned at the owner who wasnt impressed.

He was a total chav too, coincedentally.

:tool:


----------



## Carys (Jul 26, 2007)

My other half also says this after we were going to have a Staffie and his pal said they were chav dogs grrrr- they are the most beautiful breed I have ever come across : victory:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Bugger i clicked yes instead of no :roll: 
imo its not the dogs that are chavy its just a few people that started this image off that makes people think that staffies are chavy dogs.
As someone has already said here it seemed to have started since hiphop started getting big over here with the likes of snoop and dmx etc and it escalated from there. 
Personally i dont think there chavvy dogs...no dogs are..its just some certain "owners" like to act the tough guy and inturn gives certain dog breeds a bad name which isnt fair to the breed and unfortantly always seems to be the bull breeds or rotties


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I voted yes but lets get one thing clear.. not ALL staff owners are chavs, but such a large proportion of them are that I feel owning a staff gives out the wrong impression.

Up until recently I owned a staff x rottweiler, a big tough looking dog as you can imagine - he was also brindle, a popular colour among the chav contingent. The amount of young lads that came up to me asking "is he aggressive?" "he looks great, does he bite?" blah blah blah was unreal. 

As it happens he was a wonderful, fierce guard dog, though totally trustable with kids etc. He was a pretty chavvy dog in terms of looks though, which was unfortunate.

I now have a full rottweiler about the house and get the same comments about him. I also think rotts are for chavs and idiots and those that want something that looks "hard" but once again not every rott owner is a chav.

If I had to select another dog I wouldnt choose a rott or a staff again because of the reaction they get, but a less well recognised guarder like the caucasian ovcharka or even a nice tervueren.


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

We have a 2 yr old Female staff and not chavs by a long shot we also have 2 kids 8 & 4 who she is fantastic with. The staff is known as the nanny dog its also one of i think 5 dogs the KC actually recommend for a family with kids.

Its up to the owner of the dog if they want to look like chavs and try to get their dogs to look "hard" but with those ones ill just go up and stroke them owners normally look a bit sheepish when you do though 
Being a staff owner you hear all the comments "oh how can you have them with kids blah blah" funny thing is they dont say that until after they have asked what breed she is :S she acts like a labby to be honest bouncy and bubbly would rather lick you to death than hurt anything, She is even scared of cats and crickets not sure why 

If i can find a pic of the girls with her ill post it


----------



## djhest (Jul 26, 2007)

staffs are not chavy i hav 2 they are powerful and muscular. i seen staffs pull chavs all over


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I voted NO ... no dogs are chavy none at all it is the owners buying them because the are powerfull/muscular dogs and everyone has this impression that there killers and nothing but vicious which we all know isn't exactly true especially when kept by responsible owners.
My grandad had one called Tyson was brindle and had some white on him had him since a pup ... which sadly had to be put down due to old age as it went deaf and blind so was only fair 
Was a great dog friendly around people and dogs .. i find the smaller dogs such as jack russells, yorkies etc to be unpredictable and snappy, a jack russell attacked Tyson and bit some of his ear off .. Tyson didn't fight back tbh as he wasn't that type of dog, so yeah hardly a vicious dog.

I am defo getting a staff when i am older and no not because of the image but because there great dogs and i have always liked them even from a little boy ... i really like the blue ones :no1:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Better start saving then anthony lol kc blues are going for £800 at the min lol 
But your right the thing that gets me is the way people react when they see my 8 yr old walking our stafford on one occasion we were met by a huge doberman growling and snarling at the kids what did my stafford do ? stood in front of the kids in that fantastic stafford stance ears pricked and just stood there lol the owner came over and had the cheek to say it was my stafford that was growling and snarling and should be muzzled 
at the end of the day we all take a risk that we will get bit when we buy a pet with teeth but just like most of our reptiles and other pets if you dont mistreat them and respect them they you will get the same back


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

For anyone looking for a staffie 

There are allot of Staffie breed rescues around the country who are over flowing atm  Also allot of mainstream rescues will always have quite a few in.

So they should be everyones first port of call, even for a blue one  and from puppies to oldies.

Since there is such a problem with so many unwanted staffies and bull breeds in this country I would never buy one from a breeder or encourage breeding.

We have lots of Bull Breeds in atm with no where to go


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Since there is such a problem with so many unwanted staffies and bull breeds in this country I would never buy one from a breeder or encourage breeding.
> 
> We have lots of Bull Breeds in atm with no where to go


indeed 
the next Boxer i get is going to be from a rescue


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> For anyone looking for a staffie
> 
> There are allot of Staffie breed rescues around the country who are over flowing atm  Also allot of mainstream rescues will always have quite a few in.
> 
> ...


Well when we first got our stafford we went to all the rescues listed and because i have children under the age of 10 they wouldnt even entertain a visit from us, so it wasnt an option, also i personally wouldnt recommend a rescue dog with children as the rescue are not always given the correct information about the dog. Im not saying i wouldnt recommend a rescue at all what i am saying is please make sure that the dog/ pup in question is ok with other dogs and children and has also have behavior testing done


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

well give me a shout when your after your next boxer tokay as we get quite a few in 

I do understand what your saying Faith, thats why you should always look into each individual rescue and there policies.

We dont usually rehome adult dogs with no past history with children under 5yo, but there are always exceptions. Also if we take a dog from a home who has history with children we know we can safely rehome that dog with children.

90% of our dogs are rehomed from foster homes around the country, so we are 100% sure what those dogs are like in a home, with children and other animals, they are all fully assesed. 
But of course not everyone can do that and they have to use kennels.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

omg of coarse theyre not theyre lovely dogs
chavs are chavy jesus i mean come on
its like sayin (ive heard) bats are for goths arses
yep ive heard some odd shit lol
:grin1:


----------



## DOVEY (Jul 26, 2007)

in my opinion, being a young bloke, i see alot of chavs/rudeboys etc etc with staffs... 
but i have 2 staffs, my family has been having pet staffs for 25 years
my staffs are ok with eachother, and our cats... but put em near another dog or cat and they will go for it... they were both fine untill they had a litter each few years ago, ever since they've kept the protective aggression.
i dont think a staff is a chav icon, i just think a staffy is a alrounders dog as its just desirable for the reasons that its low maintanance (regarding to short hair, no common problems with breathing difficulties etc) and the fact that its a hardy dog... when i was young i used to hang off the dogs tails, play with em, push em around, and they tolerated it
ya gotta love em

just my opinions


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

since I started this thread I have seen chavs with staffs everywhere, I dont think staffs are chavy in themselves just unfortunately they have been made to look chavy by the people that think its cool to keep them


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

I dont know about other areas but around here its pretty unlikely that the Staffs are pure, 100% staff, in the most part anyway.
If they are you can tell and the owners are normally as far from Chav as your gonna get.

Any idiot can breed a dog (or any animal) which I think is a major problem generally. I know one couple who have a staff (no paperwork) who wanted to offer him as a stud before they gave him the chop. How's that work :roll:

Slightly different I know but we often get customers in the shop where I work, bragging about owning a 'large' tarantula. "What sort is it?".....acting all smug they reply... "Its a Chille Rose, she's massive. Do you have a tarantula?".....
"Yeah...nearly 20". *cue look of shock* wned8:
Different animal but same principle


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

I know what your saying Vase, i personally think ours is the only Kc registered stafford on our estate ( well its a road lol ) alot of staffords i have seen are defiantly not 100% staff but yet the owner will argue until they are blue in the face that they are in my honest opinion i doubt a "chav" is going to pay out £500 for a kc pure stafford when they can pick up a cross for £100. 

Our kids lay in our dogs bed my baby niece used to climb in the dogs bed and fall asleep on the dog  both the dog and the kids love it lol to be honest i dont think a staff is anymore chavy than a rottie or a EBT if its owned by a chav then its a chavy dog lol but you cant base an opinion on the dog because of its owner nor can you base an opinion on the owner because of their dog 

Just to mention Chav actually mean Council Housing Assault Violence lol strange


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SiUK said:


> I have been having an arguement with my mate about staffies he thinks they are chavy, and recons the only place he sees them are with blokes with big gold chains and tracksuits, do you think they have been given a bad image because they are the in dog to have to make you look hard?


i think 10 years ago he would have been right.
i have a staff and an english bull terrier too, then again i suppose with a bit of bling i could look a big a chav lol


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

You could move to Corby mate as a finishing touch :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, good old corby eh


----------

